# Want to know what it's like to drive one of the APR Stage III TTRS Development Vehicles? [Video]



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a taste of things to come...






We just want to thank The Smoking Tire for their true Journalistic Professionalism as it's something often missed in magazines and other media outlets today. They were completely unbiased in their review and we were not even asked to cover their expenses. They were a class act operation and if anyone has the chance to work with them in the future, I say go for it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Sounds pretty good to me! Except for the part about not being available for 4-6 months...

The guy in the video also mentioned "intercooler stuff"?? Do tell...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Not ready to tell all yet.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Not ready to tell all yet.


More hardware pics!


----------



## rblGTI (May 31, 2012)

Ugh...this makes me want to abandon my GTI and go Audi.

You guys take my breath away :heart:


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

I guess i'll be saving my pennies for a TT RS with a STG 3 kit.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Ill be first to say im in... for an estimate of say $10k... I can play all day.:thumbup: keep me posted as ill be moving into my home in Phoenix area around end of August.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dan.S said:


> Ill be first to say im in... for an estimate of say $10k... I can play all day.:thumbup: keep me posted as ill be moving into my home in Phoenix area around end of August.


Psh, you're in line behind me!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

NU-UH, I called Dibs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well suck me sideways. 

Where do I sign?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure how much more teasing we can take.
I got a bad case of Stage3 Blueballs...


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

0-60 in 2.8sec!!! Thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

So let's say I decide to get Stage 1 when I'm at h2oi. Will that be a waste of a grand if I decide to get this kit once it's released?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bsmack said:


> So let's say I decide to get Stage 1 when I'm at h2oi. Will that be a waste of a grand if I decide to get this kit once it's released?


I wouldn't say so. The kit's still a bit away from being a full production piece so the ECU upgrade makes sense in the mean time. Also, if you take a look at our website, I just added some of the stage 2 figures, which bumps you up to 430 HP. The exhaust will be required for the kit, so it would make sense to get it and the chip. 

That's what I did before I upgraded my turbo on my own vehicle while I was a customer.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Truly amazing! Congratulations APR! A true testament to this unbelievable engine!


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Can you give us a ballpark cost?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

4RingFanatic said:


> Can you give us a ballpark cost?


I can't release that info yet, but I don't think it will be as expensive as everyone thinks.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

bsmack said:


> So let's say I decide to get Stage 1 when I'm at h2oi. Will that be a waste of a grand if I decide to get this kit once it's released?


If your question is: "is it a waste of a grand", I think Arin gave you his impression. I'm sure it's a ton of fun.

If your question is: "what is my Stage 1 tune worth when I go to upgrade to Stage 3", then the answer is... $0. You can't transfer your Stage 1 tune to another car (so you can't re-sell it), and you don't get a discount on Stage 3 for already having Stage 1.

That's pretty much the only reason I'm not running a Stage 1 now myself...



[email protected] said:


> The exhaust will be required for the kit, so it would make sense to get it and the chip.


Arin, won't Stage 3 have its own specific downpipe given the new turbo / manifold (making the downpipe of the turbo-back RSC exhaust for Stage 2 cars incompatible)?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Marty said:


> Arin, won't Stage 3 have its own specific downpipe given the new turbo / manifold (making the downpipe of the turbo-back RSC exhaust for Stage 2 cars incompatible)?


Arin, put another way, is there a clear upgrade path from Stage 1 to Stage 2 and then Stage 3?

Or are they 3 separate products?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Arin, won't Stage 3 have its own specific downpipe given the new turbo / manifold (making the downpipe of the turbo-back RSC exhaust for Stage 2 cars incompatible)?


IT will have it's own downpipe, but only the front portion which will connect to your existing APR downpipe or turboback system.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> IT will have it's own downpipe, but only the front portion which will connect to your existing APR downpipe or turboback system.


C'mon, it's gotta replace this piece!  Umm... where's the cat? :what: Speaking of, any chance you'll have a version of the Stage 3 downpipe that will bolt to the stock twin-mid-pipe?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

A[email protected] said:


> I can't release that info yet, but I don't think it will be as expensive as everyone thinks.













We see what you did there............


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> C'mon, it's gotta replace this piece!  Umm... where's the cat? :what: Speaking of, any chance you'll have a version of the Stage 3 downpipe that will bolt to the stock twin-mid-pipe?


Yeah it's a totally different setup. The Stage3 uses a (beautiful) downturn that takes care of moving the exhaust gas 90^ without having to utilize a bent pipe. Keeps the internal passage larger with better flow characteristics.










http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=256171&start=105


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Good gollie gosh, that picture is worthy of a tear shed of pure joy and future world happiness! :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Marty said:


> If your question is: "is it a waste of a grand", I think Arin gave you his impression. I'm sure it's a ton of fun.
> 
> If your question is: "what is my Stage 1 tune worth when I go to upgrade to Stage 3", then the answer is... $0. You can't transfer your Stage 1 tune to another car (so you can't re-sell it), and you don't get a discount on Stage 3 for already having Stage 1.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was asking, thanks! If there is absolutely no cost savings for Stage 1 customers when going to stage 2/3 I'm not even going to bother. I would rather save the money or spend it on supporting mods for when I go stage 3.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yeah it's a totally different setup. The Stage3 uses a (beautiful) downturn that takes care of moving the exhaust gas 90^ without having to utilize a bent pipe. Keeps the internal passage larger with better flow characteristics.
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=256171&start=105


Indeed, although the bent pipe in the Stage 3 is just built into the hot-side housing. Love that thread... and here's a stock vs. Stage 3 comparison pic:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Only the front portion of the downpipe will be replaced and included in the stage 3 turbocharger system. The rest of the downpipe will be compatible.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Arin, can you confirm if there are any calibration differences between Stage 1 & Stage2 besides coding out elimination of the primary cat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joneze93tsi said:


> Arin, can you confirm if there are any calibration differences between Stage 1 & Stage2 besides coding out elimination of the primary cat?


Yes, there are calibration differences.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

You know, glad I'll have a good 3-4 months before I get my TTRS back to Arizona from Italy... That way as soon as I do, I can buy this kit when it drops! 


PS : what can I do to guarantee that I have the first (or damn near as close as possible) kit available public??????? 

Let me know. Money talks and walks!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, there are calibration differences.


You've got a PM..


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

How much do I need to save up?! Is an aftermarket intercooler necessary also?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Great video. I'm really starting to warm up to The Smoking Tire. 

I had no idea you could get this much power out of the TT-RS.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

dubbinitmk6 said:


> How much do I need to save up?! Is an aftermarket intercooler necessary also?


I would say close to $10,000 to be safe...


Intercooler is a must, why would you even ask with a kit pushing double the stock power?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dan.S said:


> I would say close to $10,000 to be safe...
> 
> 
> Intercooler is a must, why would you even ask with a kit pushing double the stock power?


The video says APR is working on "intercooler stuff", so I'm assuming some sort of intercooler upgrade will either be included or optional direct from APR. :thumbup:

Though it's going to be hard to beat the quality of the AWE TT-RS intercooler...


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance since I only know enough about cars to be dangerous and stage III tuning is a new concept to me but I have some questions:

Does changing the turbo affect the lagginess? The guy in the video said this car experienced turbo lag until 3,500 rpm but I've seen reviews of the OEM version and they said there was virtually no lag since the turbo was bolted directly on. Why does that make a difference and why aren't all turbos designed that way if it eliminates/minimizes lag?

Is the 2.8 second 0 to 60 time from running pump gas or race fuel? Was this on a car with the manual transmission or DSG? And if the turbo doesn't really kick in until 3,500 rpm, how can a car accelerate that fast with so much lag?

TIA


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

4RingFanatic said:


> Pardon my ignorance since I only know enough about cars to be dangerous and stage III tuning is a new concept to me but I have some questions:
> 
> Does changing the turbo affect the lagginess? The guy in the video said this car experienced turbo lag until 3,500 rpm but I've seen reviews of the OEM version and they said there was virtually no lag since the turbo was bolted directly on. Why does that make a difference and why aren't all turbos designed that way if it eliminates/minimizes lag?
> 
> ...


Turbo kicks in same way as OEM and hybrid turbos but with just alot more on top. Ive seen all 3 dyno sheets and the low rpm are identicle, apart from that where the hybrid and oem torque levels start to flatten out, the stage 3 keeps climbing. I think this is what gives the lag impression. Trust me though it drives like a OEM turbo car still, amazing.

The 2.8 sec time was done on road tyres, on a normal road, not a drag strip. The run was timed via a gps v-box.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Forgot to say, manual car.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^ (fingers held point to point; sheepish grin). Excellent, very excellent! (evil laugh)


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Poverty said:


> Turbo kicks in same way as OEM and hybrid turbos but with just alot more on top. Ive seen all 3 dyno sheets and the low rpm are identicle, apart from that where the hybrid and oem torque levels start to flatten out, the stage 3 keeps climbing. I think this is what gives the lag impression. Trust me though it drives like a OEM turbo car still, amazing.
> 
> The 2.8 sec time was done on road tyres, on a normal road, not a drag strip. The run was timed via a gps v-box.


I'm going to have to call BS on that one. There is no way that you can shove a big enough turbo on the car to push enough air / exhaust at high RPM to take a 2.5L from 360 HP up to 600 HP without creating some additional lag to spool up relative to stock.

If APR (or anyone else) wants to dispute that, then post some videos showing the tachometer and a boost gauge while driving around for stock vs. stage 3, and show the actual time lag to generate boost in different conditions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

4RingFanatic said:


> Does changing the turbo affect the lagginess? The guy in the video said this car experienced turbo lag until 3,500 rpm but I've seen reviews of the OEM version and they said there was virtually no lag since the turbo was bolted directly on. Why does that make a difference and why aren't all turbos designed that way if it eliminates/minimizes lag?
> 
> 
> TIA


The driver of the car has never driven a TTRS stock so he doesn't have a good comparison to compare the lag between a stock and stage 3 car.

He's use to v12 supercharged engines... The only measured lag on one of those engines is the amount of time it takes to put your foot all the way down to the floor. :laugh:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

just want to also point out that that time/hp number is very likely not with regular pump fuel. would be interested to know the difference in performance between 91/94/100 octane.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Marty said:


> post some videos showing the tachometer and a boost gauge while driving around for stock vs. stage 3, and show the actual time lag to generate boost in different conditions.


This really isn't a end all comparison. 
You are assuming that PSI for PSI , turbo to turbo you can compare something you call LAG.

You are comparing a unified manifold OEM K16 to a hyper efficient GTX series turbo. You can't compare just the raw boost number and say, well ****, it's laggy.

Lets say the stock turbo makes 300wtq @ 3000rpm @ 18psi.
If the aftermarket turbo is still making 300wtq @ rpm, but at only 15psi, you have lost nothing and only have an extended power band.

Absolute PEAK (500wtq+) may be later than the 300wtq stock, but who cares?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> just want to also point out that that time/hp number is very likely not with regular pump fuel. would be interested to know the difference in performance between 91/94/100 octane.


I don't see why not....
Probably not 27psi+ but I'd imagine at 22-23psi on 93 should be possible.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> This really isn't a end all comparison.
> You are assuming that PSI for PSI , turbo to turbo you can compare something you call LAG.
> 
> You are comparing a unified manifold OEM K16 to a hyper efficient GTX series turbo. You can't compare just the raw boost number and say, well ****, it's laggy.
> ...



lol at the complaints for the torque onset. the TTRS already has amazing low end torque, compare it to an RS4, E92 M3, R8V8 and it's way better down low stock! some people complain just to hear themselves talk.


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dan.S said:


> I would say close to $10,000 to be safe...
> 
> 
> Intercooler is a must, why would you even ask with a kit pushing double the stock power?


Expected, but worth it for such gains.:thumbup:
And that was a leading question for Arin to answer.:sly:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Why not develop a nice downturn for the OEM set up as well, and then a 100mm downpipe all the way up to a nice 100 cell cat.
After that back to 90mm all the way to the rear axle and then the back box like in the picture of the blue one.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

joneze93tsi said:


> I don't see why not....
> Probably not 27psi+ but I'd imagine at 22-23psi on 93 should be possible.


27psi on 93 is doable its all in the tune, but i dont think apr will release the kit to run 27psi just because of the difference in gas and probably not risk anything, race file will be a different story if its a 3071 it will probably be maxed out on pump gas.



R5T said:


> Why not develop a nice downturn for the OEM set up as well, and then a 100mm downpipe all the way up to a nice 100 cell cat.
> After that back to 90mm all the way to the rear axle and then the back box like in the picture of the blue one.


Probably dont need the turn down as the cat-back flow plenty, why have a loud car its annoying. Been there with my GTi and hated how loud it was.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Marty said:


> I'm going to have to call BS on that one. There is no way that you can shove a big enough turbo on the car to push enough air / exhaust at high RPM to take a 2.5L from 360 HP up to 600 HP without creating some additional lag to spool up relative to stock.
> 
> If APR (or anyone else) wants to dispute that, then post some videos showing the tachometer and a boost gauge while driving around for stock vs. stage 3, and show the actual time lag to generate boost in different conditions.


The Turbo on the car is a GTX3071. Its not a massive turbo for this engine at all. People are fitting this turbo to GM's 1.6 turbo motor as fitted in the corsa vxr. Spool on those come on at 4200rpm, and we have a whole extra cylinder and liter of extra capacity!

I know whats coming next, but I'll let APR release the info as and when they feel.

In the mean time you will just have to take my word for it untill they release the kit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> just want to also point out that that time/hp number is very likely not with regular pump fuel. would be interested to know the difference in performance between 91/94/100 octane.


He used Shell V-Power pump fuel in the UK.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> The driver of the car has never driven a TTRS stock so he doesn't have a good comparison to compare the lag between a stock and stage 3 car.
> 
> He's use to v12 supercharged engines... The only measured lag on one of those engines is the amount of time it takes to put your foot all the way down to the floor. :laugh:


I could see that... my stock TT-RS isn't as fast to spool up as I would have expected.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> I could see that... my stock TT-RS isn't as fast to spool up as I would have expected.


Our downpipe will make a big improvement in spool.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Our downpipe will make a big improvement in spool.




What downpipe? :laugh:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joneze93tsi said:


> What downpipe? :laugh:


Probably the one posted on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Probably the one posted on page 1 of this thread.


Yes, but that won't work for people with stock everything else..

034 has one out soon that will do the trick.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Poverty said:


> Turbo kicks in same way as OEM and hybrid turbos but with just alot more on top. Ive seen all 3 dyno sheets and the low rpm are identicle, apart from that where the hybrid and oem torque levels start to flatten out, the stage 3 keeps climbing. I think this is what gives the lag impression. Trust me though it drives like a OEM turbo car still, amazing.
> 
> The 2.8 sec time was done on road tyres, on a normal road, not a drag strip. The run was timed via a gps v-box.





[email protected] said:


> The driver of the car has never driven a TTRS stock so he doesn't have a good comparison to compare the lag between a stock and stage 3 car.
> 
> He's use to v12 supercharged engines... The only measured lag on one of those engines is the amount of time it takes to put your foot all the way down to the floor. :laugh:


Thanks...can't wait until it's released.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> Yes, but that won't work for people with stock everything else..
> 
> 034 has one out soon that will do the trick.


i cant work out the advantages of that downpipe over oem?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Poverty said:


> i cant work out the advantages of that downpipe over oem?


Its minus the cat....which is the big point.

Probably minimal, if any gains over say a gutted stock part, but some of us want to hold onto them in case the pollution police get ansy.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

how soon is that 034 dp out

if you have decat and sports exhaust how will the sound change going with this dp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joneze93tsi said:


> Yes, but that won't work for people with stock everything else..


How so? it connects to the stock catback or to the APR RSC catback exhaust.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How so? it connects to the stock catback or to the APR RSC catback exhaust.


Will there is obviously a piece missing.

With it's single outlet..












Without an adapter it will certainly not connect to the 2 OEM secondary or delete pipes.

Arin is being hilarious this evening.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joneze93tsi said:


> Yes, but that won't work for people with stock everything else..
> 
> 034 has one out soon that will do the trick.


Any chance we'll see a downpipe like this but with a high flow cat and O2 sensor moved to further down the pipe? Some of us want to stay at least semi-environment friendly (and not smell horribly) and the killer issue IMO is that the stock downpipe has the cat way too close to the turbo.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Any chance we'll see a downpipe like this but with a high flow cat and O2 sensor moved to further down the pipe? Some of us want to stay at least semi-environment friendly (and not smell horribly) and the killer issue IMO is that the stock downpipe has the cat way too close to the turbo.




Too close to the turbo says who? Audi engineers, or the bench tuner peanut gallery?  Maybe there's some non-intuitive reason that closer to the cat is beneficial? Dunno...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Too close to the turbo says who? Audi engineers, or the bench tuner peanut gallery?  Maybe there's some non-intuitive reason that closer to the cat is beneficial? Dunno...


Actually there's a reason that you'll love, it's for emissions  But generally with turbochargers having that much heat trapped that close is not so good for EGTs.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Any chance we'll see a downpipe like this but with a high flow cat and O2 sensor moved to further down the pipe? Some of us want to stay at least semi-environment friendly (and not smell horribly) and the killer issue IMO is that the stock downpipe has the cat way too close to the turbo.


It's the smell of awesome...Cats are the devil.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joneze93tsi said:


> Will there is obviously a piece missing.
> 
> With it's single outlet..
> 
> ...



If you buy just the downpipe, it comes with all the important bits.... just hold your panties and I'll post up all the info in due time!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you buy just the downpipe, it comes with all the important bits.... just hold your panties and I'll post up all the info in due time!


My panties are in a permanent state of hold, thank you very much.

Thanks for posting the pic, nice to see what you guys are towards. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I was sure I'd have it launched before waterfest but I need to finish the website and video.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't wait to go completely catless and get the Stage2 flash.
Curious how much louder she'll become. I really don't mind drone, nor what most would call "too loud".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joneze93tsi said:


> I can't wait to go completely catless and get the Stage2 flash.
> Curious how much louder she'll become. I really don't mind drone, nor what most would call "too loud".


Hmm, not sure. I haven't tried it fully catless.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm, not sure. I haven't tried it fully catless.




I'll post updates once done. Should only be a couple weeks more hopefully. :banghead:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


>


Not the best exhaust splitter design in the world, unfortunately... just slams the exhaust gas coming from the downpipe into a flat wall, and then it finds its way around the sharp bend and into the stock twin pipes.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Turbo kicks in same way as OEM and hybrid turbos but with just alot more on top. Ive seen all 3 dyno sheets and the low rpm are identicle, apart from that where the hybrid and oem torque levels start to flatten out, the stage 3 keeps climbing. I think this is what gives the lag impression. Trust me though it drives like a OEM turbo car still, amazing.
> 
> *The 2.8 sec time was done on road tyres, on a normal road, not a drag strip. The run was timed via a gps v-box.*


what was the test car they used for this? Was it the Manual Transmissions APR car? If so I cant wait to see them do a DSG car!!!!


Arin, would it be possible to see a Stage 3 power curve for the 2.5 TFSI soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Not the best exhaust splitter design in the world, unfortunately... just slams the exhaust gas coming from the downpipe into a flat wall, and then it finds its way around the sharp bend and into the stock twin pipes.


Yeah, I'm not exactly worried about the way something may look from the outside, and the theories behind how it may be a restriction, because I know that's not the case when measured on the dyno. It's not a wall either. It's a nice even curved surface making an excellent transition from 3inch to dual 2.5 inch exists.

If we negate the tremendous gains during spool (+60 FT-LB at some RPM), we're making between 10-30 HP more across the board. That's pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

is the stage2 chip available already?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

will this downpipe rear splitter bolt right onto the rest of the OEM rear resonators/ muffler?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

YYC Dubber said:


> Arin, would it be possible to see a Stage 3 power curve for the 2.5 TFSI soon?


I'll have one car on display at waterfest with some numbers, but I've mainly held off till we've finalized the turbo and such. We still have a bunch of things to do....

Oh, and what's this???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> is the stage2 chip available already?


Yes



YYC Dubber said:


> will this downpipe rear splitter bolt right onto the rest of the OEM rear resonators/ muffler?


Yes

If you have our catback exhaust, use the big tube at the top. 

If you have the OEM catback exhaust, use the splitter after the cat tube.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'll have one car on display at waterfest with some numbers, but I've mainly held off till we've finalized the turbo and such. We still have a bunch of things to do....
> 
> Oh, and what's this???


this fills me with so much joy :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I'm not exactly worried about the way something may look from the outside, and the theories behind how it may be a restriction, because I know that's not the case when measured on the dyno. It's not a wall either. It's a nice even curved surface making an excellent transition from 3inch to dual 2.5 inch exists.
> 
> If we negate the tremendous gains during spool (+60 FT-LB at some RPM), we're making between 10-30 HP more across the board. That's pretty good if you ask me.


You win, that transition looks much better than the isometric view suggests. I didn't call it a "restriction", as restrictions are a misnomer in intake / exhaust systems. It just appeared non-ideal in the other pic.

Would splitting with a sharp center edge be better in an ideal world? Yes, it would be a less lossy transition. Would it make a measureable difference in performance? I would guess no.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Poverty said:


> this fills me with so much joy :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


+1,000,000


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I'll have one car on display at waterfest with some numbers, but I've mainly held off till we've finalized the turbo and such. We still have a bunch of things to do....
> 
> Oh, and what's this???


Beautiful!!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'll have one car on display at waterfest with some numbers, but I've mainly held off till we've finalized the turbo and such. We still have a bunch of things to do....
> 
> Oh, and what's this???




This got me thinking...

Is there going to be a Stage2+ (think FSI Cars)?
I guess what I'm asking is if fueling is a concern, or holding you back at all on the stock turbo?
I remember debating for a long time on getting the pump for my B7, but once I did I was so happy I did.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joneze93tsi said:


> This got me thinking...
> 
> Is there going to be a Stage2+ (think FSI Cars)?


Not sure it's necessary unless running the turbo wide open down low.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> If you have our catback exhaust, use the big tube at the top.
> 
> If you have the OEM catback exhaust, use the splitter after the cat tube.


So the cat tube in your picture is only used by folks with an OEM catback exhaust? Or is there a way to use the high-flow cat tube with your RSC exhaust as well? 

The lengths of the straight tube and the cat tube are different, so they don't appear to be interchangeable (I'm confused).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> (I'm confused).


Anything that you can come up with that sounds wrong is ultimately not the way it is. :laugh:

Just wait till I launch the exhaust, because when I do, I lay it all out with diagrams so it all makes sense.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Anything that you can come up with that sounds wrong is ultimately not the way it is. :laugh:
> 
> Just wait till I launch the exhaust, because when I do, I lay it all out with diagrams so it all makes sense.


Will it be colorful and amazing?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Anything that you can come up with that sounds wrong is ultimately not the way it is. :laugh:
> 
> Just wait till I launch the exhaust, because when I do, I lay it all out with diagrams so it all makes sense.


We're impatient (if you haven't noticed already).


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Alright, someone from Waterfest please post some pics of the Stage 3 info!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

APR - As another TT-RS owner in the USA, count me for a Stage 3 kit! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Hey Arin, from the video it looks like you guys are still running a stock clutch in that Stage 3 TT-RS car. If you're just driving the car on the street, do you think that's something you can continue to get away with, or are you guys having any issues with holding the torque in that thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Hey Arin, from the video it looks like you guys are still running a stock clutch in that Stage 3 TT-RS car. If you're just driving the car on the street, do you think that's something you can continue to get away with, or are you guys having any issues with holding the torque in that thing?


I'm surprised we haven't had any issues yet, but I would assume that's related to driving style. I honestly don't have an answer yet though.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I'm surprised we haven't had any issues yet, but I would assume that's related to driving style. I honestly don't have an answer yet though.


So no evidence of clutch slippage on the dyno? If so, that's pretty good news for folks that wouldn't beat the heck out of the car with the kit (maybe changing the clutch won't be a requirement).

I suspect that the Stage 3 peak torque actually isn't THAT much higher than the Stage 2? (hint: spill the beans on the peak torque!)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> I suspect that the Stage 3 peak torque actually isn't THAT much higher than the Stage 2? (hint: spill the beans on the peak torque!)


Just pulled up one wheel graph. Peak torque was 499.9 ft-lbs to the wheels, so no, stage 3 is higher. ; )


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Just pulled up one wheel graph. Peak torque was 499.9 ft-lbs to the wheels, so no, stage 3 is higher. ; )


 Niiiice. So stage 2 is 390 whp / 432 wtq (more tq than hp), while stage 3 is on the order of ~550 whp / 500 wtq (more hp than tq). 

Feel free to correct my stage 3 whp assumptions, maybe with a dyno plot?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Just pulled up one wheel graph. Peak torque was 499.9 ft-lbs to the wheels, so no, stage 3 is higher. ; )


 Hey Arin, any juicy Stage 3 updates?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Bump for updates. According to the APR Facebook page, it looks like the official Stage 3 release date is July 1st! Arin, is that true??

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8510282679&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply










Is the intercooler you shared earlier a required upgrade for the Stage 3?

Nice pic from the UK folks earlier:










"johnnyc" says APR is still experimenting with the fueling and even the turbo size, so I doubt July 1st is a reasonable release date.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't want to commit to any date at this point. 

I wouldn't run the kit without the intercooler if it was my car.


----------

